# installing pot lights in basement apartment



## bobc902 (Mar 12, 2015)

What is the code in Alberta for installing pot lights in a basement apartment? Do I need to build boxes for fire rating or can I just use ic cans


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

bobc902 said:


> What is the code in Alberta for installing pot lights in a basement apartment? Do I need to build boxes for fire rating or can I just use ic cans


Let me guess, not an electrician? 

Borgi


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm an Alberta Master and I can't answer that question, Borgi.


----------



## bobc902 (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm an electrician from a different province. Answer my question or **** off Borgi lol


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Its probably not a question for an electrician per se.......this type of thing is likely governed by the building inspection authority. As with most fire rating regulations its usually the building inspector who would be more concerned with this rather than the electrical inspection authority.

The electrical inspector would likely be more concerned that the pot lights themselves are rated for the install type (IC rated vs. non-IC) and that they are installed properly, with no electrical shock or fire hazards present.


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

bobc902 said:


> I'm an electrician from a different province. Answer my question or **** off Borgi lol


Your profile wasn't filled out when I checked it. I check first! 

Borgi


----------



## bobc902 (Mar 12, 2015)

I've done multi family units in Alberta and they build boxes from drywall for the pot lights. I figure it's probably the same for a basement apartment. But I'd like to know before I make 30 boxes if I don't need them.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I have done common areas in apartments and the drywallers boxed out the lights in the hallways. I'm not sure about the suites, though. It's a building code issue. I would just give the municipality a call.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

bobc902 said:


> I'm an electrician from a different province. Answer my question or **** off Borgi lol


You have your Alberta's Masters I hope. Nothing worse than an out of province electrician doing a fly-by. 

Phone the Inspection Group. They will let you know what's happening. I think. 

Don't be nasty to Borgi and go fill out your info.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Borgi said:


> Let me guess, not an electrician?
> 
> Borgi


I'm still not convinced he's an electrician.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

bobc902 said:


> I'm an electrician from a different province. Answer my question or **** off Borgi lol


I like your attitude! You and me will be great friends.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

daveEM said:


> You have your Alberta's Masters I hope. Nothing worse than an out of province electrician doing a fly-by.
> 
> Phone the Inspection Group. They will let you know what's happening. I think.
> 
> Don't be nasty to Borgi _*and go fill out your info.*_


I strongly advise you to go fill out your info.:thumbsup:



HackWork said:


> I like your attitude! You and me will be great friends.


Ruh ro Rastro. :laughing::jester:


----------

